# Lucas and Juno (Kill shelter service dog!)



## qbchottu

Sometimes a picture says it all...










Story behind Lucas and Juno.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

That is a very touching story, God Bless.


----------



## ShadowBandit

It just goes to show that not every dog in a shelter is a bad dog!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

What a great story! I send the father a message on facebook to let him know I was praying for his family.


----------



## GSKnight

what a wonderful story...


----------



## Stella's Mom

Wow, what a great story. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## elly1210

A true miracle for both the Lucas and Juno, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Wonderful story,great dog and a very specail little boy and family.


----------

